# Bolton SS Co



## Charlesowen (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi! anyone out there have any pictures of the MV Rievaulx and Ribblehead. I said on both ships 1959 to 1960 as catering boy. I have a strong attachment to both as they and the company were associated with North Yorkshire and particularly with Smiths Dock, South Bank, Teeside were I was raised a far from Taupo NZ were I am now retired. Any help would be appreciated.
Charlie.http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/images/icons/icon11.gif


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello Charlie from the sunny south (Dunedin).

Photo of both vessels at http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships R/index6.html

Dennis.(Thumb)


----------



## Charlesowen (Oct 4, 2009)

*Down to the sea*

Hi! Dennis, a thousand ( & more) apologies for not having replied sooner. I located the photos of Ribblehead & Reivaulx ok. Much appreciated. I am trying to put together a family history. Now need to find photos of Oriana and Loch Ranza. I have a contact in the States who thinks he can get one of the L.R.
Hope you are enjoying good weather in the south. We in Taupo have a mixed bag of rain and sun both welcome. Keep in touch and I will promise to reply sooner, regards, Charlesowen.


----------



## vaughan (Jul 18, 2009)

*MV Rievaulx*



Charlesowen said:


> Hi! anyone out there have any pictures of the MV Rievaulx and Ribblehead. I said on both ships 1959 to 1960 as catering boy. I have a strong attachment to both as they and the company were associated with North Yorkshire and particularly with Smiths Dock, South Bank, Teeside were I was raised a far from Taupo NZ were I am now retired. Any help would be appreciated.
> Charlie.http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/images/icons/icon11.gif


 Hi Charlie i sailed on the MV Rievaulx 1966 my first ship as deck boy we sailed from Bidston dock birkenhead, i have also got a photo


----------

